# Please help with moody laptop!!



## daisybee (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

I have recently gotten a TMobile internet diongle whatsit to have mobile internet at home, which is all cool when the light is blue and what have you, BUT this site won't load. It constantly says HTTP gateway timeout or something-I even switched from firefox to opera and managed to do some proxy skipping which gets me briefly onto this site but I really am getting fed up of going all around the houses to simply access the site.

Any ideas people?? 

It loads and says Done-but the page is blank. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated-cheers.

E


----------



## daisybee (Feb 19, 2009)

well apparently it just does it 90% of the time-but it only tends to be this particular site. 

Smiles sweetly hoping for assistance.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 19, 2009)

I understand Orange operate content filtering and blocking. While Chronicles has nothing that warrants blocking it may have been caught up with an IP block that has.

First you can try some basic network utilities-
In a command line box enter:-
nslookup _sffchronicles url_
    It should come back with a DNS server address and the IP address of the Chronicles web-server. If it doesn't, try setting a public DNS server address in your network configuration

tracrt _sffchronicles url_
    Should give a list of gateways your computer is being routed through.

After that you need to hold a seance and contact somebody living at Orange


----------



## daisybee (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you!!

I will try your suggestions-yes Tmobile does block practically everything, but the content lock does tell you so thats not it. 

Cheers for the advice. I assume once I get the IP address for chrons server I can set up a direct link thingy? Sorry-I get the concepts but know none of the right jargon.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 19, 2009)

If you can't get nslookup to give a response, go in to your network configuration under TCP/IP and enter the following ip address for DNS server 208.67.222.222 and try again.

Trying to get in on the IP address alone is more trouble than it's worth and you really should not need to


----------



## daisybee (Feb 19, 2009)

just wanted to say that after lots of fiddling about with settings I am allowed on!! Yay!!!

not sure what I did, and I didn't need the IP address although I think I managed through a fluke more than anything. 

Thanks for helping me, it was doing my head in.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm very good at fluking daisybee, so your not alone in the internet   

It does help though, to understand what the Laptop Doctor is telling you, much like some GPs I know!

Glad to hear that your problem has been fixed.


----------

